
Students give up social networks for Lent - amichail
http://edition.cnn.com/2007/TECH/internet/03/29/no.facebook.lent/index.html
======
BrandonM
The title of the article is interesting, because it's a phenomenon I hadn't
even considered, but:

"""STORY HIGHLIGHTS

Students abstaining from sites like Facebook for Lent

Graduate student Kerry Graham is finding the sacrifice difficult

Emory University student Jocelyn Chiu giving up the Internet Clinical
psychologist: Limiting time spent can be beneficial"""

Hmm... I think I'll pass. Sounds like all the useful info is in the title.

------
brlewis
They see keeping in touch with friends as a vice? This perspective will
reverse after they get older and have kids. Then they'll feel guilty for not
keeping in touch.

~~~
BrandonM
I don't think it's the keeping in touch that is bad. I think it's the extreme
situation (which I have personally seen) where people spend hours per day
going around Facebook to look at people's pictures and profiles. Usually this
is some method of procrastination employed when a major paper is due or there
is an exam the next day.

